# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  Luz verde a las obras de reparación del encauzamiento del río Segura a su paso por Formentera de Segura

## F. Lázaro

http://iagua.es/2011/07/visto-bueno-...era-de-segura/

El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno, en su reunión de hoy, a las obras de emergencia de reposición del muro que constituye el encauzamiento del río Segura a su paso por el término municipal de Formentera del Segura, en la provincia de Alicante.

Durante una de las inspecciones diarias llevadas a cabo por parte del personal de la Guardería Fluvial y de la empresa encargada del mantenimiento del río, se observó que la coronación de uno de los muros de encauzamiento del río se había desplazado horizontalmente unos 5 centímetros.

Los meses siguientes la deformación del muro continuó aumentando hasta que se rompió, provocando que unos 12 metros de su alzado cayeran hacia el cauce del río. Inmediatamente se limpió la zona afectada y se detectó que el colapso se debió a la corrosión y rotura de las armaduras de acero que conectan el alzado con la zapata.

Actualmente, la zona está vallada y señalizada y la tubería rota ha sido repuesta provisionalmente por el ayuntamiento. Además, se han limpiado y demolido todos aquellos restos con riesgo de desprendimiento.

Estas obras de emergencia repondrán el tramo de muro afectado para evitar que el desplome afecte a la seguridad, garantizando así el normal funcionamiento del encauzamiento del río.

----------

